# Radon ZR Team NX1 max. zugelassener Bremsscheibendurchmesser



## David198 (11. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein ZR Team NX1 (2019) und würde gerne wissen, welche maximalen Bremsscheibendurchmesser ich an mein Rad bauen kann?
Die verbaute Rock Shox Recon Silver ist ja nach meiner Recherche für max 203mm Bremsscheiben durchmesser zugelassen. Heißt das, dass ich vorne ohne Bedenken 203mm verbauen kann? Oder begrenzt der Rahmen hier auch. Ich hatte auch schonmal recherchiert, leider führen alte Links wie http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif...maximal-zulaessiger-bremsscheibendurchmesser/ ins leere..
Ich habe mich auch schon an den Radon Support gewendet, der mir leider eine für mich ungenaue Antwort gegeben hat, und zwar, _"der Rahmen kann mit Maximal 180mm Scheiben gefahren werden"._  Heißt dass nun, das ich hinten 180mm Bremsscheiben verbauen kann und vorne 203mm oder vorne und hinten jeweils max 180mm? Ich bin etwas verwirrt und bitte hier um Aufklärung.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
@Radon-Bikes


----------



## warsaw (11. Januar 2020)

Bei der Gabel ist es vom Gabelhersteller vorgegeben, bei dem Rahmen von Radon, daher stimmt es schon mit 180mm am Rahmen und 203mm an der Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Januar 2020)

warsaw schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel ist es vom Gabelhersteller vorgegeben, bei dem Rahmen von Radon, daher stimmt es schon mit 180mm am Rahmen und 203mm an der Gabel




So ist es! Danke @warsaw


----------

